# sr20det swap questions



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

I went to a shop about 1 hour away from where i live ( miami, fl ) because my friend crashed his car and had some left over money and he went to go see an RB26DETT that the guy had there to swap into his S13 240sx. He told me that he would do the GTiR swap everything included engine, trasmission, harrness, and all the labor for $3300 with a spearco front mount and a HKS super siqential ( i think thats how you spell it ) BOV but the thing is he says that he only has the AWD transsmission and that he would do the swap to make my 200sx AWD. i thought that wasent possible he says that he can import the rear axle and all the other parts with that price, now my question is... can it be done or is he trying to scam me....... and is $3300 w/ the spearco front mount and the BOV all installed a good deal?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if he can make it AWD with all those items and for that price, i would do it. if he cant do it...well...i dunno...i have not heard of it being done, but then again, i have limited posts on here... someone will give u a def answer, but id give him a try. get him to sign a contract legally binding him to completing the job. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd say tahts a good deal.

its sequential


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Before saying yes, I would ask him some very important questions to avoid long delays and shady dealings... like how many swaps like this has he performed. Take the # he gives you and divide by 3. Alot of people try to make themselves out to be bigger than they really are. How long does he expect the swap to take. Take that # and add a week or two on to it. This swap is going to be a very involved one. Are there any garuntee's on the work? 30 days, 100 days, or an out of sight type warranty. Is a new clutch and other parts included in the price? Probably not, but it's always good to ask. 

That's all I can think of right now. Info is your friend. Don't be jumping into this head first cause its a good deal. Take your time and you may find out something vital. Be cautious and look for positive feedback from other people that you might see hanging around the shop.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what the fuck?.....you say sr20det in the main name but the actual post says rb26. what swap is it?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

AWD swaps are way too expensive and problem causing. Just spend the money on working the engine and buying some r-comps or something.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

try a bluebird sr20. already fwd


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

the pulsar motor has a better turbo i believe, and the tranny from ANY sr20 engine will mount right on the pulsar engine. id stick with the pulsar motor, just use the FWD sr20 tranny if he coudlnt do AWD cause AWD is sweet.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i call bs. s13 clips cost around 2500$. installation costs generally about 1000-1500$. that's already 3500$-4000$. plus extra parts/labor to do an AWD swap?? not to mention spearco FMIC and a HKS SSQV?? i could be wrong and this may be one hell of a deal. as opium mentioned, just be careful


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if that guy is legit then i'd go for it, u just gotta double check your shit first. if its a scam and u already paid him and shit, just go buy a bat


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kelso said:


> what the fuck?.....you say sr20det in the main name but the actual post says rb26. what swap is it?


(not being a Dick, just clearing things up)He said:


> *He told me that he would do the GTiR swap everything included engine*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this thread is allllll messed up. he's in the S13 240sx forum looking for an SR20DET swap into a 200sx B14? then on top of that, he's looking at a GTiR engine with the AWD system? or are you talking about swapping the RB26DETT into an S13 and making it AWD? either way, that price is dirt cheap and i wouldnt trust it. making a B14 AWD is going to be quite a task. a B13 wouldnt be hard at all tho. as far as SR20's go, the GTiR is the best of them. it has the quad-throttlebody design, and the most power, but the least amount of parts interchangeability. i looked into doing the GTiR swap with AWD system into my B13 when i had it, but the car was a rust bucket and not worth it. still thinking about that swap tho....


----------



## jruno (Jan 21, 2004)

i would have to say that the price is too cheap for a total awd swap and ur going to run into some problems with getting everything done for that price too/the intercooler and bov together run 800-1000/the motor itself from total boost.com is 1500 and the labor sounds to cheap for this extensive swap/i would ask for pictures or names and #'s of people who has done the engine swap before i agree/and if he is too shady to say who his customers are then u shouldn't deal with him/because any business should be proud to say who there customers are


turbo magazine recommends jdm motors from totalboost.com
http://www.total-boost.com/?id=13107


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I say the guy is trying to get rid of it because maybe its stolen. Dood your in Miami I know how the things work down there. I sy buy engine all stuff and sell it for more if this thread isnt bullshit.



:showpics:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hahahhahhahahaha! this is a funny thread! 

The GTiR (I saw one imported from japan at one of my works suppliers...nice) engine is a east/west mount, there is NO WAY you can fit the SR20DET and its 4WD gearbox into a RWD North-south engine mounting car....hahahahahaha!!!!! :dumbass: 

The only way you can do it is use a GTR skyline box and diff, with a modified bell houseing to mate upto the SR20DET (RWD version) and modified sump to fit in the front diff. You then need to change your front struts, and wheel mounts over with GTR skyline items, and use a Skyline cross member, which in turn will have to adaped to a SR20DET....... for all this effort you might aswell use a RB engine......

While its not impossible to make a 4WD Silvia/180sx (Nothing is impossible, just come to where I work!) its just too much effort....lol....nut it is definatly impossible to use GTIR parts (unless you want to re-rngineer the WHOLE CAR) to make a 4WD Silvia/180SX

Quite dreaming guys :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

ah my bad...still has this guy made his mind up?!?! a B14 is FWD is it? then a GTiR swap is possible....

GTiR swap into RWD car...no f**king way.....


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet you are sitting there calling this guy the biggest idiot HUH


----------

